# Our new crate setup



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I ordered crates and crate cover/bed sets,and they came yesterday.They are roomy for Lion and Penny but when you add in the bed part and a blanket it takes up a lot of space. I almost wish I would have got the next size up, but since they are only using them for beds and won't be left locked inside it doesn't really matter. Anyways, I think the crates are really sturdy and the covers are very cute . Thanks Kristi for recommending them!










Lion's









Penny's









They both like the crates- they were both getting inside the same one and fighting over who gets to lay down


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

When we had two small dogs growing up we had a bigger crate and put them both in it, I wouldn't be surprised if those two do the same lol


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

The next size up is kinda awkwardly big and feels less like a 'den' to them...it's equal to more than two of the smaller ones placed side by side, so I bet you got the right size! Those came fast!

I think the two you got look great...we just want to know where Lion and Penny are?


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Very cute! Love the colors


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Very cute!!


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Those crates are really nice!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lion says:

Here I am!











He buried a bully stick in there and refused to leave because he didn't want Penny to have it.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Those are so nice! I like the colors and patterns of the covers.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

so freaking cute! I'm sure they just love it

ps. now you have to show a pic of penny ;p


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Okay, they finally decided to both nap in their crates and I got a photo:









I am glad they like their new dens


----------



## ChiBean (Oct 20, 2011)

Hello - I am looking for a new crate for my little guy Roy, could you let me know where you got the crates/covers? What size is the crate, X-Small?
Thanks!


----------



## freshpaws (Nov 28, 2011)

Those are the cutest crates! I had no idea covers were available (first time dog owner). Yeah! I love options! Looks like its time to re-decorate.


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

Aww I love them. I wonder if I can get them in Aus? 

I have had Pebbles in a huge crate that used to belong to my sons Cavi x since she has been in heat and have decided I really need to continue crating her at night as she is an absolute destroyer when left to her own devices. She actually chewed a hole in a brand new pair of jeans and has a real underwear fetish 

Can you post a link to them if you get a chance cause they look like the perfect solution for us. Thanks!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

ProSelect Fold-Down Dog Crates in Fashion Colors | PetEdge.com

ProSelect 2-Piece Crate Cover and Bed Sets | PetEdge.com

Here are the crates & covers


----------



## ChiBean (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you! What size of crate did you order?


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh I love the blue and purple!!! So cute! Hilarious how Lion is guarding his bully stick from his sister! LOL! They look super cute sleeping side by side too!


----------

